
Ask HN: How to setup Node.js build server in the closed network - mrnoname
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m trying to setup Node.js build and deployment system in the company. But we use closed network, thus, we can&#x27;t access the external resources like npmjs and github.<p>So we set up nexus server and proxy npmjs by nexus. But lots of node modules using the github for modules repository but nexux can&#x27;t proxy github.<p>Our system security managers are a bit of a maverick and they don&#x27;t want to open network for it. Is there any solution for solve this problem?<p>Or how are you using Node.js in private network without proxy?
======
brudgers
It sounds like there is a business case for hiring a consultant with domain
expertise.

Good luck.

